# Movistar Router



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Qucky query but a tough one folks-

Does anyone know the default passwords required to access the settings on a Movistar Router?

Cheers


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Rabbitcat said:


> Qucky query but a tough one folks-
> 
> Does anyone know the default passwords required to access the settings on a Movistar Router?
> 
> Cheers


 If you haven't changed these settings previously username is: 1234 and password 1234
or ring Movistar 1004

Just to say Movistar have got a fantastic offer on fibre optic on 300mb and I can highly recommend it.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

I love you tarot and want to have your babies

Thanks a million


----------



## yesican (Jan 18, 2016)

Rabbitcat said:


> Qucky query but a tough one folks-
> 
> Does anyone know the default passwords required to access the settings on a Movistar Router?
> 
> Cheers


Hey you.. You could always try logging in to the admin section without adding a password, strange but it worked in my case.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Rabbitcat said:


> I love you tarot and want to have your babies
> 
> Thanks a million


If you need any routers I have 3 or 4 lying around as the fibre optic one is completely different.If you want a Tarot 650 I have got one spare as now building a DJI Inspire on my 3D printer.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

tarot650 said:


> If you haven't changed these settings previously username is: 1234 and password 1234
> or ring Movistar 1004
> 
> Just to say Movistar have got a fantastic offer on fibre optic on 300mb and I can highly recommend it.


I have the Movistar fibre optic @ 300mb and also recommend it.

Steve


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

tarot650 said:


> If you need any routers I have 3 or 4 lying around as the fibre optic one is completely different.If you want a Tarot 650 I have got one spare as now building a DJI Inspire on my 3D printer.
> 
> https://youtu.be/aNySpvEQJC0


That really is very decent of you and much appreciated.

I am hoping my current router-which is only new-will suffice. I will let you know how I get on when I return to Spain next month and attempt to sort the DNS

Thanks again


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Rabbitcat said:


> That really is very decent of you and much appreciated.
> 
> I am hoping my current router-which is only new-will suffice. I will let you know how I get on when I return to Spain next month and attempt to sort the DNS
> 
> Thanks again


At the end of the day Rabbitcat it doesn't cost anything to do somebody a favour.I have at least 3 if not 4 and I know one is only about 2months old.It's just Movistar kept ringing and offering fibre optic which I refused a couple of times and then they came up with an offer which was too good to miss and that's why I went for it.I don't want anything for the routers but if somebody could make use of them it would be nice.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

tebo53 said:


> I have the Movistar fibre optic @ 300mb and also recommend it.
> 
> Steve




Alas I think it will be many a decade before fibre optic reaches Orba

Our steam powered internet has to suffice currently


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I know very little about anything to do with this kind of technology, other than being able to switch on the tv and use my phone, tablet and laptop for the purposes I require.
The technology that enables me to do these things is a mystery to me and that suits me fine.
I get help when I need it.

So....movistar have installed fibre optic in streets around my house but afaik not in ours. Our internet speed is awful and I'm looking forward to getting fo. 
Probably silly questions: does having f o involve digging up the pavement outside my house?
How will I know when it's been installed?
Can I have this new offer if I don't have f o?
What does having it installed involve?

Any help very gratefully received.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> I know very little about anything to do with this kind of technology, other than being able to switch on the tv and use my phone, tablet and laptop for the purposes I require.
> The technology that enables me to do these things is a mystery to me and that suits me fine.
> I get help when I need it.
> 
> ...


Our town fibre optic cables are laid through the sewer network and fed to each building through the services ducts which, in our building, fan out to each apartment. This method is copied for each building. I've not seen any pavements being dug up for any individual buildings (assuming they have had it installed) such as bungalows or villas .

Once the fibre optic cable has reached your building, the installation engineer will discuss with you the location. The cable itself is only about 4mm in diameter.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

In my barrio, where Movistar fibre optic has already been installed, the cables were run alongside the sewer network as tebo describes, but only in the principal streets. To reach the smaller ones, the cables go overhead, fixed to buildings in just the same way as the electricity and phone cables always have been, and stretched across streets. I have a Movistar junction box attached to the side of my house, with a conduit pole running down from it to the underground tubing, plus their cabling running all along the front of my house - and they didn't ask my permission to put any of it there, just turned up and did it!

I haven't bothered changing to the Movistar fibre optic as our broadband supplier (a local cable TV company) increased the speed we contracted for from 20mb to 30mb (without even telling us) at no extra charge, and at 18€ per month it's much cheaper than the Movistar package - I understand you can't get internet only from Movistar, but have to have at least a linea fija for the phone which I don't want.


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

tebo53 said:


> Our town fibre optic cables are laid through the sewer network and fed to each building through the services ducts which, in our building, fan out to each apartment. This method is copied for each building. I've not seen any pavements being dug up for any individual buildings (assuming they have had it installed) such as bungalows or villas .
> 
> Once the fibre optic cable has reached your building, the installation engineer will discuss with you the location. The cable itself is only about 4mm in diameter.


They will give you a new router like this one and after using it could never go back to 20mb as that's like watching paint dry.At the moment they have got some great offers on.What we pay for ours is only the price of a couple of cups of coffee a day.Downloading films and music is blistering.we have the 300mb and no regrets


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Oh to live in a more tech advanced area

Orba is def behind the times with technology and we notice it most when it comes to trying to do a few things at once. 

To try and help the situ the local council integrated various local amenity services but frankly that has made things worse 

For example now if I want to boil a kettle I must turn on the radio and if I want to use the microwave I must run the shower. The worst one is I must flush the loo if I want to watch ITV!!!


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Yes, unfortunately Movistar insist you have a phone line. However the fibre optic internet service at 300mb is so reliable and fast that you don't get any buffering on your internet tv service,even at peak time. My OH and I are often using our laptops on Internet services whilst the tv is on. Downloading a film or full music albums only takes minutes.

It is expensive at €60 a month.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Would LOVE that but it seems in Spain these sort of services will only ever be available in bigger towns 

Meanwhile we struggle with 12 download, which is actually better than many in our area as certain parts get around 6 download


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> I know very little about anything to do with this kind of technology, other than being able to switch on the tv and use my phone, tablet and laptop for the purposes I require.
> The technology that enables me to do these things is a mystery to me and that suits me fine.
> I get help when I need it.
> 
> ...


Movistar recently installed fiber optic in my neighborhood. They didn't do any digging up of the sidewalk (pavement) at all. My neighborhood - built 25 years ago - has removable covers placed every 20 meters or so along the sidewalk with the word Telefónica stamped on the top. I found this picture, which shows something similar to what we have. (Our covers are smaller.)










The Movistar people can remove the cover and have access to all the telephone wires that service the street. 

When they installed the fiber cable in my street they removed the covers and pulled the cable through from box to box, to lay alongside the regular telephone wires. We knew it had been done because we saw how they spent an entire morning on my street working. 

For years we've had pretty lousy broadband internet service with Orange. We have a contract for "up to" 20 mega, but the reality is that on the best of days we get 8 mega, we average about 6, and at peak times we can get as little as 1. So we were thrilled to think we could finally get fiber optic and we arranged it right away with Movistar. 

We live in a house with a patio out front. To connect the house to the fiber network they need to open the nearest Telefónica cover in the sidewalk and run a fiber optic cable alongside the telephone wires that connect to our house. The wires are inside a hollow plastic tube which is buried under the patio. Apparently it's a tight fit to get a fiber optic cable in there with the phone wires. Well in our case the Movistar technician spent all of 5 minutes trying to guide the fiber optic cable through the hollow tube before he gave up. He said the tube was obstructed and there'd be no fiber for us. He said the only solution would be for us to dig up the patio to get to the tube and replace it.  Not happening!! We spent _weeks_ on the phone with Movistar trying to get them to send another technician to give it another go, but they always refused. In the meantime, nearly all of our neighbors have had fiber optic successfully installed to their houses, and while it was always a struggle to get the cable through the hollow tube they managed it in the end. 

So here we are, stuck with lousy broadband while we have fiber optic only meters from our front door. 

So back to your question: If you have Telefónica covers in your sidewalk they won't have to dig anything up to lay fiber cables. And I wish I could tell you what is involved after having the physical cable laid, but I have never gotten that far in the process.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

tebo53 said:


> Yes, unfortunately Movistar insist you have a phone line. However the fibre optic internet service at 300mb is so reliable and fast that you don't get any buffering on your internet tv service,even at peak time. My OH and I are often using our laptops on Internet services whilst the tv is on. Downloading a film or full music albums only takes minutes.
> 
> It is expensive at €60 a month.


We don't get any buffering whilst watching internet TV with our 30mb broadband, and we too often have two laptops on the go at the same time as the TV. I don't download films or music albums, but my OH does, a lot, and experiences no problems. I do download books and they only take about two seconds per book. Plenty fast enough for me.

I see from the Movistar site that their internet Contigo 300mb with a phone line and two mobiles now costs €67 per month (although there is an introductory offer at present of €45 per month, but only for the first three months). There have been a lot of complaints in the papers over the last couple of months about Movistar having jacked up their prices. My supplier hasn't increased the price in the 3 years we've had broadband from them, in spite of having increased our contracted speed from 20mb to 30mb (and we do get the full speed). The difference of €49 between what I pay and what Movistar charges (and as I mentioned, I don't want a landline so why would I want to pay for one?) is the same as my electricity bill.

What people choose to spend their money on is very much down to personal preference, if someone wants or needs superfast broadband it's great that it is now available in many more places, but I take a lot of persuading that if something is working well for us we should opt to spend more than 3 times as much.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> We don't get any buffering whilst watching internet TV with our 30mb broadband, and we too often have two laptops on the go at the same time as the TV. I don't download films or music albums, but my OH does, a lot, and experiences no problems. I do download books and they only take about two seconds per book. Plenty fast enough for me.
> 
> I see from the Movistar site that their internet Contigo 300mb with a phone line and two mobiles now costs €67 per month (although there is an introductory offer at present of €45 per month, but only for the first three months). There have been a lot of complaints in the papers over the last couple of months about Movistar having jacked up their prices. My supplier hasn't increased the price in the 3 years we've had broadband from them, in spite of having increased our contracted speed from 20mb to 30mb (and we do get the full speed). The difference of €49 between what I pay and what Movistar charges (and as I mentioned, I don't want a landline so why would I want to pay for one?) is the same as my electricity bill.
> 
> What people choose to spend their money on is very much down to personal preference, if someone wants or needs superfast broadband it's great that it is now available in many more places, but I take a lot of persuading that if something is working well for us we should opt to spend more than 3 times as much.


I pay under 20€ a month incl IVA for 10mb wifi - right this min I have 2 laptops online & a wifi printer printing.

We watch TV online, stream with rare buffering & download.

Fibre has just been installed in my building, by the company I have my wifi from, but I decided that for the extra expense, & like you, no other reason for a landline, it just wasn't worth it.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

kalohi said:


> Movistar recently installed fiber optic in my neighborhood. They didn't do any digging up of the sidewalk (pavement) at all. My neighborhood - built 25 years ago - has removable covers placed every 20 meters or so along the sidewalk with the word Telefónica stamped on the top. I found this picture, which shows something similar to what we have. (Our covers are smaller.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that.. I've looked for those movistar /telefonica covers and yes, there is one near our house. Haven't seen anyone working out in the street, though.
But..our phone line comes into the house via a very low-hanging cable attached to a pole in the street in front of the house. 
Most houses round here - or villas, not sure what the difference is - are on quite large plots with a lot of space between each house. Each house is connected , like ours, with a very low wire.
How would they attach the fibre optic with that set-up?


----------



## duncton01 (Aug 6, 2017)

*Orba internet*



Rabbitcat said:


> Would LOVE that but it seems in Spain these sort of services will only ever be available in bigger towns
> 
> Meanwhile we struggle with 12 download, which is actually better than many in our area as certain parts get around 6 download


Hi Rabbitcat
We are buying on the edge of El Capso. 
Any clues as to best internet options?
There is a disconnected Movistar line to the door. 
I am thinking Vodafone 4G but their coverage map says I am 30 metres from 4G!
From whom do you get 12 meg? Or am I destined for 6meg. 
Cheers
Mark


----------



## duncton01 (Aug 6, 2017)

xabiachica said:


> I pay under 20€ a month incl IVA for 10mb wifi - right this min I have 2 laptops online & a wifi printer printing.
> 
> We watch TV online, stream with rare buffering & download.
> 
> Fibre has just been installed in my building, by the company I have my wifi from, but I decided that for the extra expense, & like you, no other reason for a landline, it just wasn't worth it.


Does your wifi company serve Orba?
Regards
Mark


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2017)

tarot650 said:


> They will give you a new router like this one and after using it could never go back to 20mb as that's like watching paint dry.At the moment they have got some great offers on.What we pay for ours is only the price of a couple of cups of coffee a day.Downloading films and music is blistering.we have the 300mb and no regrets


Likewise and the difference is immense, especially downloading and uploading stuff....30mb would drive me nuts if i had to go back to it


----------

